# Who likes romance novels?



## Infinity A. Byss (Dec 19, 2006)

I just love them! At the library down the street from my school, they have free books sitting outside, so I took eight romance books. lol I still have yet to read them because of all the other stuff I want to read. lol Plus, there's the fact that Christmas is coming up and the house is a mess! Stupid four sister! She makes the biggest mess!


----------



## Winged Sandals (Dec 23, 2006)

It depends on the plot...  But I admit, I'm a sucker for them, heh.


----------



## lisajane (Dec 24, 2006)

I read them occasionally, yay for books that I don't have to think through while reading. Some aren't that bad.


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 24, 2006)

Are we talking, like, Pride & Prejudice? Or the kind of cheap paperbacks with a greasy and muscular Mediterranean guy on the cover?


----------



## Zerath (Dec 24, 2006)

I think most are the lowest form of fiction.


----------



## M. L. Doyle (Dec 24, 2006)

Zerath said:
			
		

> I think most are the lowest form of fiction.


 
Oh Contraire!  

There are some GREAT romance novels out there, and the whole genre is changing rapidly.  The Outlander series (Diana Gabladon) for example, is fantastic writing, accurate historical settings and a totally believable time shifting premise.

Sara Donati's Lake in the Clouds series takes up the story of the Last of the Mohicans’s and really makes the story move.

Viva Anna's Hell Kat, makes good use of the a post-apocalyptic setting.  But hold on to your hat, cause the language and sex is not for beginners!

Karen Marie Moning has a totally entertaining series of time shifting, 6 foot 4 inch 240 pound Highlanders, all with huge….broadswords : )  

The whole genre is long past the bodice ripping Fabio days!  The C, F and P words are used often, the sex is not imagined, but described in detail and throw in some espionage or murder and you've got one of the newest forms of the genre, the intrigue romance.

Its a wide open market right now, it sells like hotcakes and publishers are clamoring for good writing in the genre.

Read some of the newer stuff.  I think you'd be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## variousitems (Dec 24, 2006)

I can't say I like the entirely romance novels, but I'm a fan of the Princess Bride which is more of an adventure/comedy/romance, and a great book with something most people end up liking something about.


----------



## lisajane (Dec 24, 2006)

There's romance novels that are between Pride and Prejudice, and with the stupidly hunky men on the cover. Ie, the movie Must Love Dogs came from a great, simple romance novel.


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (Dec 24, 2006)

Zerath said:
			
		

> I think most are the lowest form of fiction.


+1


----------



## Hodge (Dec 25, 2006)

Well, what do you expect? What do women DO when they read romance novels? They touch themselves (some men, too). Romance novels are just like porn. And a lot of them are, pretty much, porn.


----------



## lisajane (Dec 25, 2006)

Not all romance novels are porn... anything outside the hunky men on the cover generally isn't as bad.


----------



## lisajane (Dec 25, 2006)

But apparently, at the end of the day, it's alright for men to look at porn and play with themselves and etc, but it's not alright for women to read it and touch themselves. That's typical.


----------



## Hodge (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh no, it's plenty alright for women to. It's just not alright for them to deny it. Thanks for making an ass of you and me, though.


----------



## Galivanting (Dec 25, 2006)

You do that just fine on your own hodge.


----------



## M. L. Doyle (Dec 25, 2006)

Sounds to me like one should READ a few recently published romances before one denigrates the genre in total.

It's easy to say romance novels suck...goes down well in literary circles and all.


----------



## lisajane (Dec 26, 2006)

No one's denying that some women 'play with themselves'.

It was just said that we do, by someone who probably hasn't read them.


----------



## Hodge (Dec 26, 2006)

I have, actually, and it made me want to touch _my_self. It was at work, though, and now I know why that intern was always taking long bathroom breaks...


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (Dec 26, 2006)

Hodge said:
			
		

> I have, actually, and it made me want to touch _my_self. It was at work, though, and now I know why that intern was always taking long bathroom breaks...


And now, having reached the climax of this debate, no pun intended, we'll have a denouement.


----------



## Hodge (Dec 26, 2006)

The only thing that would have made the book better would have been Fabio on the cover. It's just not the same without Fabio.


----------

